# Andy's SE Asia Tour



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I have the dates!

January 2006

6 arrive in Hong Kong cruse leaves 7th at 8 pm
8 Canton 8 am to 6 pm
10 Hanoi 2 pm leave 12th at 9 am
14 Ho Chi Minh 10 am leave 15th at 4 pm
17 Bangkok 8 am leave 18th at 3 pm
19 Sihanoukville 8 am leave 6 pm
21 Singapore 8 am leave 22.

What do you think about getting those "Rock N Roll" silk tour jackets made up for this!![8D]

Being on a cruise is somewhat limiting for time, but I hope I can meet with many of the Forum members in the area.

Andy
More Info on The Encyclopedia


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Andy,

I hope upon your return you will share all your clothing purchases with us. Pictures too would be nice. Safe trip and be sure to have a drink at Raffles in Singapore.

Karl


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> Andy,
> 
> ...


Aaah yes...the birthplace of the Mai Tai...not to be missed...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

Actually, I believe the Mai Tai was invented by the guy who owned Trader Vic's. The story is that after inventing it he served it to a Tahitian friend who proclaimed it "maitai", which means fabulous (or something like that) in Tahitian. 

The Raffles is the birthplace of the Singapore Sling.


----------



## mbouvill (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> What do you think about getting those "Rock N Roll" silk tour jackets made up for this!![8D]


Do you have Manton's written approval?

I should be there on January 21st.

Mathieu


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mathieu:

Don't tell manton about the jackets! He'll insist on peak lapels and expensive silk!

Hope we can get together in Singapore. Anyone else?

Andy


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Gong Tao Jai_
> 
> Actually, I believe the Mai Tai was invented by the guy who owned Trader Vic's. The story is that after inventing it he served it to a Tahitian friend who proclaimed it "maitai", which means fabulous (or something like that) in Tahitian.
> 
> The Raffles is the birthplace of the Singapore Sling.


...aaah...my mistake...indeed, you are correct sir...I think I had the two stories crossed...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We've got a meeting set for Bangkok! Anyone else in Bangkok?

How about the other ports?

Andy


----------



## My View (Nov 17, 2003)

I will be more than happy to meet up and take you around Singapore


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My View:

That would be great. Maybe some other AAAC members could join us for a drink.

Please e-mail me: [email protected]

Thanks.

Andy


----------



## mbouvill (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by My View_
> 
> I will be more than happy to meet up and take you around Singapore


That would take a good hour and a half and cost at least $30 for the cab.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My View:

That would be great. I think there are some additional members in Singapore so we may all settle on a drink at Raffles. ??

Andy


----------



## mbouvill (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> I think there are some additional members in Singapore so we may all settle on a drink at Raffles. ??
> 
> Andy


Raffles is fine, I have to go pick up shirts at CYC anyway.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just now getting travel details.

In Bangkok, the ship will be "docked" at Laem Chabang. Understand that's a ways from Bangkok. If that is correct, how do we get into town?

Andy


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

More details.

I think we have several people in Bangkok, and Singapore and Hong Kong. Viet Nam?

Maybe in Singapore we could meet at Raffles Hotel on Jan 21. ?? Time??

In Bangkok I'm free Jan 18 until the ship leaves at 3 pm. I'd like to see the tailor operation of Bob Chawla in the morning, but we could all get together for lunch. ?? The ship is docked at Laem Chabang. Any problem getting into Bangkok from there?

In Hong Kong we arrive the morning of Jan 5, so maybe Jan 6 would be good.

Once I leave on Jan 4 I won't have any e-mail contact.

Andy
How you can own your copy of The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here's the latest scheudle:

Hong Kong

JAN 5 around 4pm in the bar at the 
Excelsior Hotel 
281 Gloucester Road
Causeway Bay 
Telephone: +852 2837- 6840

Ho Chi Minh City 

Jan 14 at 6pm at Q bar opposite the Caravelle hotel (under the opera house).

Bangkok

Jan 18 meeting in the morning at Gino Tailor 

Singapore:

Jan 21 at Raffle's Hotel bar at Noon.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We've left China and today are cruising the So China Sea on the way to Viet Nam! So I thought I'd try some computer time on the ship, which is very expensive!!

We had the GREAT pleasure of meeting Richard Fong in Hong Kong, who took us on a whirlwind tour of the city including some of the best tailors and a bespoke shoe shop. He was the ultimate guide and treated my wife and I to lunch at one of the private clubs he belongs to as well as a fabulous dinner at the China Club, another private club that he is a member of!

Also met Joe of mytailor.com and we all had a great time talking fashion in Hong Kong!



Andy


----------



## mbouvill (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> Singapore:
> 
> Jan 21 at Raffle's Hotel bar at Noon.


OK.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Got to meet Matt ([email protected])!

Great guy, just like everyone of the Forum members!! Matt not only paid for our drinks at the Q-bar, a fabulous spot, but he took us shopping afterwards in some great high end shops that we would have never found on our own.

Ho Chi Minh city is a wonderful energetic futuristic city.

Andy


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by mbouvill_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to meeting everyone. I've been advised to have one Singapore Sling and order 5 straws just to say we've had one there then order a "real" drink!

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> Got to meet Matt ([email protected])
> 
> ...


absolutely my pleasure Andy


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Spent the day yesterday in Cambodia! Very interesting and beautiful and got to see the King! Well he drove by us in a limo, but it was closer than I'ved gotten to a USA President!!

The day before we spend with Bob Chawal of Ginotailor.com in Bangkok, Thailand. We turned him into a tour guide since it was too far to visit his tailor shop. He's a great tour guide and a fantastic tailor. He brought some suits along to show me with fantastic details. I'll mention this more upon my return.

You can get shirts made from his website, but the suits only by personal fitting. Bob makes trips to both the USA and UK.

Ready to meet the group in Singapore!



Andy


----------



## mbouvill (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> Ready to meet the group in Singapore!


But is the group ready?
Had they known about the free Champagne and the girls they may have shown up...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## pchong (Oct 15, 2003)

where was Andy?

My View, a friend of mine from Hong Kong, and I turned up at the appointed location at 11:50am and waited till about half past 12, and could not find mbouvill or Andy. My View contacted the hotel where Andy was to be staying and they told us at noon that he has yet to check in. We are puzzled!

We left for lunch without Andy nor mbouvill at 12:30.

Regards,
Pete


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Pete:

mbouvill and I were there! I arrived before 11:30 at the meeting place that *you* had designated - Raffels hotel courtyard bar (outside in that heat and humidity - not sure why you guys choose *that* location).

There was a great indoor bar (the Long Bar). ??

The exact location by street intersection was given to everyone several days ago. Where were you guys? We could not check into the hotel until late in the afternoon.

mbouvill, my wife and I had a great chat and then visited CYC. We waited and waited for you and left the bar around 1 pm!

Even Herb who couldn't make it left a message which I returned and we talked about the tailors I had met. He's doing the same cruise on the same ship that we did, only backwards!

Andy


----------



## livin3ly (May 4, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Got your email and am happy to hear that you've such a fantastic trip.

I've just got myself 2 new DC, one is the Casio Exlim 600 (a replacement of my Casio 500 to my daughter) and a Panasonic Lumix LX1. I'm coming to LA next month, if you need me to bring along a new camera to you, let me know. My new Casio cost HK2,400 and I added 2G TranSan Ultra SD card about HK1,000 and a HK$80 leather case and it can takes around 600 pictures in fine mode before reloading and that's a lot of films.

Since I took our pictures in fine mode, I need to find a way to compress it before forwarding over (probably after the CYN (Chinese New Year).

Cheers,
Ricky


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Andy,

Glad you enjoyed your trip to SE Asia. The region is on my locus of business travel, and I also mix my business trips with vacation.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## garyphil (Sep 4, 2006)

I know its probably late and stuff, but just to let u know about tailored clothes and my experience. Ive been living in Thailand for quite a while now and whenever im in need of a suit, I head down to a "Crown Tailor" down on Sukhumvit road soi 8. Over the years, the tailor there, Mr. Sam has provided me with amazing suits, shirts and pants that I wear regularly to work with perfect fit. You can easily get an amazing looking suit for some amazing prices. Many tailors offer similar prices, but this man just offers beyond amazing service which i prefer (and im very picky, and I need perfection and he gives me that). So try that place. lemme know how it goes


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

garyphil and everyone:

If you have a recommendation *please* put it in the My Favorite Store feature linked from the Home Page for the good of us all!!


----------

